# Theme Park World Help



## Kirsty17 (Oct 6, 2005)

i hav recently purchased this game for my PC and i hav installed it after following the instructions from http://www.adamhearn.co.uk/games/themeparkworld/tpwwin2kfix.html and yet it still hasnt worked... when i try to play the game a box appears saying TP.exe! i uninstalled the game... and tried again, now it keeps getting caught at TP.ICD error message.. can somebody help?!  i now hav gotten it back to the tp.exe problem... but cant get any further than that!


----------



## Scorpion (Jun 14, 2005)

Hi Kirsty,

Try this....open the game folder where you installed it, and rename the usp10.dll to something like old_usp10.dll. This might enable the game to start, and it 'should' run ok.

Scorp.


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

That's somewhat an old game. Are you running Windows XP?


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

I just noticed that you have another thread for the same question. Please keep the same problem on the same thread. I will get this closed. Please continue at this thread: http://forums.techguy.org/showthread.php?t=404974


----------

